# MILKSHAKE RECIPIE



## RivasCB

Hey guys, can anyone share or point me in the direction of a good vanilla MILKSHAKE recipe?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

Maybe try this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN

That looks superb @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB

The 8% VBIC might be a little high but it can and does work that high. Shyndo uses it at 8% for his D-Cream recipe which is very popular.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RivasCB

Thanks @RichJB, looks awesome.
Do you know if this one would be tasty enough to use as a base flavor for some fruity mixes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I probably wouldn't use Flv Milk & Honey with bright fruits as it's a darker sort of sweetening. It will work with banana but not with brighter fruits. If you want a shake base to pair with fruits, there is Vurve's:
3% Cap VBIC
2% FA Cream Fresh
0.5% TFA Vanilla Cupcake
Coolant to taste

Or Cokecan's:
3.5% TFA VBIC
2.5% TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
1.75% FA Vienna Cream
1% TFA Vanilla Cupcake
Coolant to taste

Both of those will take fruit top notes readily.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

RichJB said:


> 3% Cap VBIC
> 2% FA Cream Fresh
> 0.5% TFA Vanilla Cupcake
> Coolant to taste
> 
> Or Cokecan's:
> 3.5% TFA VBIC
> 2.5% TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
> 1.75% FA Vienna Cream
> 1% TFA Vanilla Cupcake
> Coolant to taste



these will come in handy, thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

This is one of my private recipes. Welcome to try it. 
All flavours available from BLCK Vapour.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> The 8% VBIC
> 
> The *8% VBIC
> *
> The *8% VBIC*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

If you're a pepper taster, even 2% VBIC won't work. But if you're not a pepper taster, know that 8% VBIC is the route to a state of supreme Zen enlightenment. As you vape it and draw the purifying vapour deep into your soul, the scales will fall from your eyes and you will view the world through the prism of clarity and sublime balance that Bruce Lee strove for but, tragically, could not attain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RivasCB

Thanks everyone!!! Guess what I am doing tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton

This is one of my favourites.
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/178674/fresh03's Strawberry Milkshake

Reactions: Like 1


----------

